# does anyone use a light on thier scopes for hunting



## akgriffin (Feb 22, 2013)

At work we had the discussion of using a light on a scope to shoot predators. We discussed the color variants, of white, green and red. Does anyone use these for predators or for hogs and what color you use.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not allowed to use lights or night hunt here in Cali because of stupid lawmakers of this democratic state, but green lights from Wicked lights is what I would go with if I could.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes I do. We as humans see Green better than Red, therefore it appears brighter. Red maintains your night vision better. I have Red, Green and White and mostly use Red. I'd prefer a good night vision and not use visible light at all.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Something like this?

http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Look at the night hunting forum and most or all ques. will be answered.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I do...Scope-mounted red light & red kill laser

2 C4P Lights-- one is my headlamp & I have the other mounted on my scope....I use the C4P for shots under 150 yds & the kill laser for shots over 150yds... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Click on the banner ad for "Night Sniper hunting Lights" http://www.predatorhuntinglights.com he is a member here and a paid sponsor


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I just found out by looking a little deeper into the regs. for cali, and in my county I can hunt non-game animals at night. That means predator hunting is good to go for night hunting for any of the areas that I am going to hunt. Now I need to look into lights because there is no way I can afford the night vision scopes or binos.


----------

